# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Квартет И

## Dezire

Квартет И рассказывает о комфорте. Классный ролик, мне понравился. А вы как считаете? :)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIAcz4Jt0Ww

ПС помогите, плиз, как сделать, чтобы ролик можно было сразу смотреть?

----------


## Norek

Обожаю их!

----------

